# Poa annua



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Is this it's natural course or could something i sprayed it with having an effect. Hit it with some tenacity and speedzone i had mixed.


----------



## GCoco (Jun 4, 2021)

It dies in heat. I don't think you are warm enough yet. Tenacity is labeled for Poa so that is what is killing it.


----------

